
Show HN: Star Trek - vnglst
http://startrek.koenvangilst.nl/
======
bradknowles
Doesn't play well with iOS. Takes over the screen and makes you force-quit the
browser to get back to what you were doing.

------
roryisok
I just see a star trek logo and an animated star field on windows phone.
What's it supposed to do?

